# oracle, python cx_Oracle for amd64



## enerqi (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm having much difficulty installing oracle and the python cx_oracle binding. Not even sure what I'm doing or if it's possible.

/usr/ports/databases/linux-oracle-instantclient-basic says the port is only for i386. I know there are 64bit linux instant clients. Am I right to say freebsd cannot run 64 bit linux binaries?

I've tried manually messing about with a 32bit linux instant client, but even if that's almost working, python is 64bit and the python oracle binding expects to work against a 64bit oracle client.

I know there's a section about oracle in the freebsd handbook, but I think that assumes the port actually installs. Sounds like a case of wait for the port?

Thanks.


----------

